# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.5.2 released: -- BOMB Update --

## mohamed73

*GT-I8190 Galaxy S3 Mini Unlock by NsPro*  *First In The WORLD!!! Added i8190 Galaxy S3 Mini support:  - Unlocking, IMEI repair* (no root required)  *- Flashing, Read/Write EFS, Read/Write PIT*       *-Added I547, T869, T879 support.*     *-Added IMEI repair for S5830, B6520, B7330, B7350, I5500, I5510, S5570, S5660, S5670.
-Added support for new security on S5360, S5839i. 
Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version!*  *Latest NsPro version is available for download: 
- On NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- On NsPro support area* 
PS.
Any Samsung android rooted firmware available on demand.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

